# Captain George Young Clan Line



## jimbodixon

Hi, I am trying to find history of Captain George Young, a 40 year veteran of the Clan line of shipping. His hobby was as a painter of ships. I have a painting by him when Master of the Clan Urquhart signed and dated 1933.
That is all I have been able to find out about him.
Hope someone can fill in a little more detail.
regards,
James
PS. Have just figured out how to attach pic. On the back is nearly indistinct note that the ship is in the Bight. I assume this is the Great Australian Bight.


----------



## Ron Stringer

The London Metropolitan Archives contain the LLoyd's Register of Captains which lists people holding master's certificates. I don't think the information is accessible on line but there will be people there who, for a fee, can copy and forward information held in the archive. Have a look at the website

http://search.lma.gov.uk/scripts/mwimain.dll/56/2/2/2270694?RECORD&DATABASE=LMA_DESCRIPTION&URLMARKER=STARTREQUEST

Good luck


----------



## Banni

There is a website for British and Commonwealth Shipping run by Chris Isaac. Hopefully this will take you there: http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/index.html

There are paintings on there by a Captain Young of the Clan's Urquhart, Fraser & Cameron. also a link to contact Chris, he may be able to give you further information.


----------



## jimbodixon

Thanks for the lead Ron.
regards,
James


----------



## jimbodixon

Thanks for that Banni. I will get onto that ASAP.
regards'
James


----------



## Chris Isaac

As has been already stated I do run the website on the people and ships of B&C Group.
I have no more information on Capt George Young than you have here already.
If you do find out anything I would love to add a page for him.

His paintings appear to now be owned by the Scottish Maritime Museum. This may be a good place to start your research.


----------



## D1566

Some interesting info here;

http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/35912384


----------



## jimbodixon

Thanks Chris. I will certainly pass on any info that comes my way.
regards,
James


----------



## jimbodixon

Thanks for the lead Martin. Some very helpful advice from all. 
regards,
James


----------



## jimbodixon

Hi all,
From the leads obtained from Forum members this is what I found on Captain Young and the Clan Urquhart.

The Captain.
Captain George Young was, in 1935, Vice-commodore of the Clan Line. He held an extra masters certificate in sail with 40 years service with the same company. At this time he had held command for 20 years.
He was Master of the Clan Macmillan when in march 1917 she was torpedoed by a German submarine. The Captain and crew escaped in the boats.
In march 1918 when Master of the Clan Mckenzie she was torpedoed by another German submarine. Under Capt. Young's direction the crew were able to drive the marauder off. for this action Capt. Young received Lloyd's Medal for Meritorious Services.

The Ship.
The Clan Urquhart was formally the SS Argylleshire built at Clydebank Scotland in 1911. The Australian Government leased her from 1914 to 1919 when she transported Australian troops and equipment to the Dardenelles and other theatres of war. When leased she was given the title HMAT8. Argylleshire was sold to the Clan Line and renamed Clan Urquhart in 1933 under the command of Capt. Young. She was sold for scrapping in 1936.
This information was gleaned from digitised records of various newspaper articles held by the National Library of Australia.
Jim


----------



## RememberingClanMacleod

My great grandfather, Henry Stalker Southward, was a great friend of George Young, who painted the sailing ship on which they were apprenticed together (Silverhow of Whitehaven) for my great grandmother. Henry and George were both Captains in the Clan Line during the fraught years of unrestricted U-boat warfare during the First World War. Their encounters with U-boats are vividly described in Archibald Hurd's book, The Clan Line in the Great War.

PS I would be interested in acquiring a painting by George Young of a Clan Line steamer if one ever became available.


----------



## Chris Isaac

I do now have a little more on Captain Young including a very unclear photograph
*Click Here*


----------



## jimbodixon

RememberingClanMacleod said:


> My great grandfather, Henry Stalker Southward, was a great friend of George Young, who painted the sailing ship on which they were apprenticed together (Silverhow of Whitehaven) for my great grandmother. Henry and George were both Captains in the Clan Line during the fraught years of unrestricted U-boat warfare during the First World War. Their encounters with U-boats are vividly described in Archibald Hurd's book, The Clan Line in the Great War.
> 
> PS I would be interested in acquiring a painting by George Young of a Clan Line steamer if one ever became available.


Hello,
most interesting and exciting careers these men led! Do you have the painting that George Young did for your Great Grandmother? If so can you post a pic?
I was extremely fortunate to buy the painting of the Clan Urquhart at an antique market here in Melbourne a couple of years back. I have a small collection of paintings of steamships from 1890 to 1930. I will keep you in mind if and when I should decide to sell the captains painting.
regards
James


----------



## RememberingClanMacleod

*Silverhow painted by Captain George Young, 1932*

Many thanks for your interest! I will just check with my uncle that he is happy for me to post my photograph of the painting that is now in his possession. In the meantime, you can see several examples of his work in museum collections in the UK (https://artuk.org/discover/artists/young-george-active-19361948)


----------



## RememberingClanMacleod

*Collated information on Captain George Young*

With thanks to those who have contributed to this message board:

Young joined the Clan Line and was Captain of the Clan Macmillan, which was part of a flotilla that took the surrender of Luderitzbucht in German West Africa in 1914 and which, the following year while loaded with dynamite, Captain Young piloted out of harbour into a cyclone to prevent it being dashed against the harbour walls and destroyed; it was subsequently torpedoed and sunk off Beachy Head in March 1916. Captain Young subsequently commanded the Clan Mackenzie, which was attacked by a U-boat off the Isle of Wight in 1917 and, thanks largely to his bravery, was saved. He was awarded Lloyd's Medal for Meritorious Services and rose to be Vice-Commodore of the Clan Line in 1935. Several examples of his work are represented in museum collections in the UK (https://artuk.org/discover/artists/young-george-active-19361948) and a photo of him can be found at http://www.bandcstaffregister.com/page3776.html. 

I've lent my copy of The Clan Line in the Great War to my father or I could provide more detail on some of the above. Let me know if you are interested and I will provide more information when I can. I will keep you posted about the photo.


----------



## RememberingClanMacleod

*Silverhow painted by Captain George Young, 1932*

Here is the photograph of the Silverhow painted by George Young (1936). The flags, from left to right, are those of the shipping company, the red ensign of the British Merchant Navy, and then the four-letter identification code which appears to be GH?V (QLTK in Lloyd’s Register of British and Foreign Shipping, 1889–90). Can anyone read the letters? 

Silverhow (registration number 69719), was a three-masted, iron-hulled sailing ship built in Whitehaven in 1875, owned by George Nelson and Sons of Whitehaven and engaged in the Atlantic trade. She was named after a mountain overlooking Grasmere. She was 226 feet long, 36.1 feet across and 22.1 feet deep and weighed 1,279 tonnes and, having been sold and renamed Signi, sank in the St Lawrence River, Canada, in 1904. 

A photograph of her can be found at http://handle.slv.vic.gov.au/10381/15143.


----------



## jimbodixon

Thanks for sharing the pic of your uncle's painting. Those early seafarers certainly led an adventurous (and dangerous!) life. Captain Young surely was one of our great unsung heroes.
regards,
James
PS pic of back of my painting of Clan Urquhart


----------



## Robin Crawford

*Captain George Young*

I am Captain George Young's grandson (Jessie Young's son) and have a great quantity of his personal records: many paintings, his photograph albums (including several of the Clan Mackenzie in dry dock showing the huge damage from the torpedo attack), the visitors' books from all his ships, his Lloyds medal, his letters home before, during and after the war years. I am in touch with the Maclean Museum in Greenock, which has a number of models of Clan Line ships, and am planning to see if they would be interested in this collection. 
He gained his master's certificate in sail though most of his career was in the post-sail era. He was a member of the Cape Horners Club which I believe was open to all those who had commanded a sailing ship round Cape Horn. One of the posts refers to Captain Southward. I know he was one of my grandfather's close friends. By co-incidence, Captain Southward's granddaughter was in my year at University. 
He was a keen photographer as well as a painter. The photograph albums are particularly interesting including pictures of many cities of the world in by-gone eras. There are a number of gaps in the albums. These relate to photographs of port approaches which were requisitioned by the Admiralty during the second world war. 
It is astonishing that the Clan Mackenzie was able to be saved. The hole in the side was sufficient to drive in a double deck bus. I suppose the bulkheads held. 
One of his paintings is of the Loch Carron, a sailing ship on which he served, I believe as master. I have a newspaper cutting from the Sydney Herald titled "Captain and artist", showing him sitting on the deck of the Clan Mackenzie painting this very picture.
I also have a napkin ring presented to him by the officers of his last command and listing all the ships on which he served.


----------



## jimbodixon

Robin Crawford said:


> I am Captain George Young's grandson (Jessie Young's son) and have a great quantity of his personal records: many paintings, his photograph albums (including several of the Clan Mackenzie in dry dock showing the huge damage from the torpedo attack), the visitors' books from all his ships, his Lloyds medal, his letters home before, during and after the war years. I am in touch with the Maclean Museum in Greenock, which has a number of models of Clan Line ships, and am planning to see if they would be interested in this collection.
> He gained his master's certificate in sail though most of his career was in the post-sail era. He was a member of the Cape Horners Club which I believe was open to all those who had commanded a sailing ship round Cape Horn. One of the posts refers to Captain Southward. I know he was one of my grandfather's close friends. By co-incidence, Captain Southward's granddaughter was in my year at University.
> He was a keen photographer as well as a painter. The photograph albums are particularly interesting including pictures of many cities of the world in by-gone eras. There are a number of gaps in the albums. These relate to photographs of port approaches which were requisitioned by the Admiralty during the second world war.
> It is astonishing that the Clan Mackenzie was able to be saved. The hole in the side was sufficient to drive in a double deck bus. I suppose the bulkheads held.
> One of his paintings is of the Loch Carron, a sailing ship on which he served, I believe as master. I have a newspaper cutting from the Sydney Herald titled "Captain and artist", showing him sitting on the deck of the Clan Mackenzie painting this very picture.
> I also have a napkin ring presented to him by the officers of his last command and listing all the ships on which he served.


A wonderful archive of your Grandfather's seafaring life Robin. Would it be possible for you to post some pics of the collection?
regards
James


----------



## Robin Crawford

James
I have taken the following photos, but can't see how to attach them to the thread. Can you advise? Robin
Painting by Captain Young of the Loch Carron, Captain George Young, both sides of his Lloyds medal.


----------



## Robin Crawford

Ah, I see they have actually attached.


----------



## douglasyoung

*George Young*

George Young in mentioned in a book I wrote. I am currently updating the book for a 4th edition. Can anyone tell me where and when George Young was born and where he is buried and any information about his parents, wife and children? Douglas Young author of Youngs of Scotland.


----------



## Robin Crawford

George Young was born on 7th January 1872 and died on 14th November 1951, aged 79. He is buried in New Eastwood cemetery, Glasgow and his headstone is inscribed with a a sailing ship. His father was Robert Young, a railway station master, and his mother was Ann Young (nee Patrick). His wife was Jessie Cullen French. He had three daughters, Margaret, Jessie and Mary.


----------



## douglasyoung

*Thank you for the information*

Thanks, I had the information on the headstone, but it said Captain George Young and if I am not mistaken his last rank was Vice Commodore so I wondered if it was the wrong. I assume now it is correct. He will be mentioned in the 4th edition of my book, Youngs of Scotland. Thanks, Douglas Young.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Robin Crawford said:


> George Young was born on 7th January 1872 and died on 14th November 1951, aged 79. He is buried in New Eastwood cemetery, Glasgow and his headstone is inscribed with a a sailing ship. His father was Robert Young, a railway station master, and his mother was Ann Young (nee Patrick). His wife was Jessie Cullen French. He had three daughters, Margaret, Jessie and Mary.


Hello,
Could you tell us *where* George Young was born?

regards
Roger


----------



## douglasyoung

From an earlier edition of my book. Is there anything incorrect in this story? "On March 23rd 1917, having left London for Glasgow, at one o'clock in the morning, an explosion shook the vessel amidships, bursting through the deep tank, the upper deck and the forward engine room bulkhead. It was at once clear that the ship was very seriously damaged, and accordingly Captain Young ordered all hands into the life boats, feeling assured that the Clan Macmillan had struck a mine. 
After getting all his crew safely into the boats, he had a look round the ship to make certain that no one had been left on board, and then finding his lifeboat already full, slipped into a small boat full of native crew members, with whom there was no white man. 
About half an hour after leaving the ship, when his lifeboat was still only a short distance from the port bow, another heavy explosion took place in the Clan Macmillan, the force of which threw up a mass of water over 200 feet in the air. It was then clear that it was not a mine, but the work of an enemy submarine that had done the damage. This second torpedo caused the Clan Macmillan to buckle and the fore end took fire. The ship crumbled up and the mastheads started bending towards one another. It was a bitterly cold morning, and some of the native crewmembers huddled together for warmth under Captain Young's overcoat, while the Captain himself from time to time set off red lights in order to attract any patrol boats that might happen to be in the area, as well as to warn other ships of the danger.
After a short time, a large form began to loom out of the darkness, which soon revealed itself as being a German submarine. Fortunately, Captain Young had cautioned the natives in his boat what they were to reply, should the submarine challenge them. They were to say that he was not in the boat, but had been blown up on board his vessel. As expected, when the commander of the submarine hailed the little boat, Captain Young crept under the thwarts and left the natives to deal with the situation. They played their part to perfection and the submarine veered off leaving the small boat to its own devices.
At three o'clock in the morning, a patrol trawler picked up Captain Young and his crew, and about six o'clock Clan Macmillan finally disappeared when she broke in two. The action of the third engineer, a Mr. Prydie, in stopping the engines before leaving the engine room although the water was pouring in was, in Captain Young's opinion, the reason many lives were saved." I was not aware that the ship was salvaged. Nice to know.


----------



## douglasyoung

Here is what I have written so far about his early life: "George Young was born on the 7th of January 1872 in Stewarton, Ayrshire, Scotland. His father was Robert Young, a Railway Station Master and his mother Ann Patrick. He had one sister named Mary Neil Young born two years younger. 
In or about 18?? George began his apprenticeship in the days of sail with merchant shipping company called the Loch Line. The first ship we have a record of him sailing on was the Loch Carron, a four-masted barque which traded between Melbourne Australia and Glasgow. Although he gained his master's certificate in the days of sail, most of his career was in the post-sail era."


----------



## Duncan112

douglasyoung said:


> Thanks, I had the information on the headstone, but it said Captain George Young and if I am not mistaken his last rank was Vice Commodore so I wondered if it was the wrong. I assume now it is correct. He will be mentioned in the 4th edition of my book, Youngs of Scotland. Thanks, Douglas Young.


It is possible that he was Vice Commodore of a convoy in the Second World War, a position normally held by a senior Master (Who may have been retired and not actually in command of a vessel in the convoy, but responsible for the convoy's disposition)


----------



## Robin Crawford

Douglas
Yes he retired as Vice-Commodore of the Clan Line, but he was always known as Captain Young. Funnily enough I have the invoice for the inscription of the ship on his gravestone in my family archive.
Regards
Robin


----------



## Robin Crawford

Roger
He was born in Stewarton, Ayrshire, where his father was the Station Master.
Regards
Robin


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
You may have this. There is a copy of his WW1 medal listing, downloadable for free from the National Archive. You would need to register with TNA.
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8072462

Also do you have his records from Lloyds Captains Register available from London Metropolitan Archives.

regards
Roger


----------

